# Basketball - is hard.



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

I totally understand why you need 2-3-4 bodies and FAST GLASS to shoot basketball. Even though I don't have but 1 body and my glass isn't the fastest it is still fun to shoot. These were from Tuesday night and I'm going back tonight to shoot 2 more games.

Again, all were processed in LR with basic adjustments, including noise reduction. Then they were taken to PS for a curves adjustment and sharpening.

1) Girls game. 7D, ISO 5000, 70-200mm f/4.0, 1/320, 70mm.





MWC-PCW-125-2-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr

2) Boys game. 7D, ISO 6400, 28-135mm f3.5-5.6, 1/400, 41mm, f/4.0





MWC-PCW-367-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr

3) Dunk. 7D, ISO 5000, 70-200mm f/4.0, 1/320, 94mm.  Wow, I just noticed how big the water mark on this one is. I'll be fixing that.





MWC-PCW-300-Edit.jpg by Lane Photo | Ron Lane, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 13, 2015)

I agree 100 % !  My kids play in the darkest gyms imaginable!  The one that has decent lighting wreaks havoc on the white balance.

I would say you did an excellent job of capturing the action!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 13, 2015)

You got some pretty nice shots there, Ron!  You were shooting wide open at f/4, I guess?  For 1/320 shutter speed, those look pretty nice to me.

They also make me want to do some sports shooting.  I've avoided basketball, because having shot football and soccer, I *know* bball would be much harder!  Crappy lighting, cramped quarters, fast action--all the elements you need to make photography a challenge!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

spiralout462 said:


> I agree 100 % !  My kids play in the darkest gyms imaginable!  The one that has decent lighting wreaks havoc on the white balance.
> 
> I would say you did an excellent job of capturing the action!



Thank you. The white balance is tough for me. On these, I used the the color passport that one of my friends had with him. That made a big difference.



sm4him said:


> You got some pretty nice shots there, Ron!  You were shooting wide open at f/4, I guess?  For 1/320 shutter speed, those look pretty nice to me.
> 
> They also make me want to do some sports shooting.  I've avoided basketball, because having shot football and soccer, I *know* bball would be much harder!  Crappy lighting, cramped quarters, fast action--all the elements you need to make photography a challenge!



Thank you Sharon. I  agree the cramped quarters makes it hard. That sitting on the floor is hard on this old man. lol.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 13, 2015)

Pretty good basketball moments you captured. Color looks good, motion is well-stopped, in-game action is pretty interesting. Interesting coincidence that in both the boys' game and girls' game, the shooter for the Bombers is wearing number 22.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Derrel. I didn't even notice that, but it's funny.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 13, 2015)

That second one is really nice, so is the last one. I think if anything a nice sharp (possibly used) lens would be the most beneficial. I've done my share of shooting in dark dingy arenas, have done it using 400 speed film and can manage with a 1/125 shutter speed (which is obviously awfully slow for sports! lol had to figure out how to make that work).

Maybe just over time and with lots of practice, I find you have more time than you think during a game. Even shooting hockey as fast as things happen I sometimes feel like I do a certain amount of waiting, guess it's being set ahead of the play and anticipating that.

You seem to be getting some really good shots, the more you do the better you're probably getting. Had to take another look at that second one, nice.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks (the other) Sharon. I would agree that sharp glass would help given the right focal length. My 70-200 f/4 is sharp (it better be after sending it back to Canon for repairs in December) but I really need a faster wide angle, something like a 24-70mm f/2.8. Currently my glass is a Sigma 15-30mm f/3.5-4.5, Canon 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 and a 70-200mm f/4. I am getting the money together for the 70-200mm f/2.8 now, so hopefully I will have it for football season.

I want to get that 70-200 and a full frame body by August and then go from there. In the mean time, I just keep shooting with what I have and doing the best that I can. I try to live by the saying, "practice, practice, practice". That's how you improve.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice work Ron.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you John.


----------



## weepete (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice shots mate. I still struggle to get decent basketball shots.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks weepete.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 18, 2015)

These images look great. There's nothing wrong with them at all.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2015)

Thank you Scott.


----------



## jl1975 (Feb 18, 2015)

Good shots.  Number 2 is a great capture.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks jl1975


----------



## snerd (Feb 18, 2015)

Yep, these are great shots, Ron. Good to see you busy with it. I'm hoping my desire will come back soon!


----------



## ronlane (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks @snerd. It seems that is all I've been doing lately. Basketball and cheer competitions. I'm ready for some warm weather and time to do some walking around.


----------



## Boxhawk (Mar 2, 2015)

First post here.  Will have to get an avatar after I get home from work.   Nice pictures.  I know the joy of bad lighting, I do mostly swimming and hockey.  At least you don't have to shoot through a half inch of plastic!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks Boxhawk.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 6, 2015)

Those look great. Even with my 70-200 2.8 I'd shoot that at f4, just so I could have the DoF and slight bit sharper image since its not wide open.
Good job!


----------



## ronlane (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks A/Ox4. I am looking forward to getting a 70-200 f/2.8 this year.


----------



## A/Ox4 (Mar 6, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Thanks A/Ox4. I am looking forward to getting a 70-200 f/2.8 this year.


I just got mine. I got a Sigma. Most comparisons I saw put it actually BEATING the Nikon in many examples, and for the price, I'm totally okay with any other differences. Its noisy, and AF is a bit slower (slowER, not slow) than the Nikon. But its great. I love it.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll be going with the Canon mark I, unless I hit the lottery and the wife says okay on the $2,000 for the mark II.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Well I am not convinced it's hard because these look really nice.You need to under expose them and show motion blur or be OOF and don't forget to screw up the WB.Then I will be convinced it's hard. Great job with the snappy 7D


----------



## annamaria (Mar 6, 2015)

Really nice shots really like number 2


----------



## ronlane (Mar 6, 2015)

DarkShadow said:


> Well I am not convinced it's hard because these look really nice.You need to under expose them and show motion blur or be OOF and don't forget to screw up the WB.Then I will be convinced it's hard. Great job with the snappy 7D



Darkshadow, trust me there were plenty of those in the beginning.



annamaria said:


> Really nice shots really like number 2



Thank you.


----------

